
Mission accomplished: Two Chronicle reporters ride every Muni line in 18 hours - mistersquid
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Live-updates-from-TotalMuni2018-12873525.php
======
mistersquid
More detail in the MetaFilter discussion "RIDE! ALL! THE! BUSES!" where I
found the original link [0], including the fact this is a repeat of a stunt
done by "two recent graduates of U.C. Berkeley" in 1980.

[0] [https://www.metafilter.com/173877/RIDE-ALL-THE-
BUSES](https://www.metafilter.com/173877/RIDE-ALL-THE-BUSES)

